# More Cherries Poppin'



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2012)

1st pic is what I woke up to ..leaving for work , home from a long day and WA~LA'...
Nice as this one is from a Different Mom...aka " Queen Elizabeth!
Incubation 85*
Time to hatch 126 days 












JD~


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 29, 2012)

Very cool JD, congrats...


----------



## wellington (Mar 29, 2012)

CONGRATS


----------



## DixieParadise (Mar 29, 2012)

Way to go "JD"...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats, I love the that!


----------



## pam (Mar 30, 2012)

Great job


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 2, 2012)

They just keep coming, don't they JD ? 

Congrats !


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 2, 2012)

Geochelone_Carbonaria said:


> They just keep coming, don't they JD ?
> 
> Congrats !



sloooowly but surly .....the first one is just incredible ...( will post new pics soon) .....still waiting on the hypo's~

2 down .....38 more eggs to go !


----------



## starfield (Apr 4, 2012)

congrats! eagerly awaiting headshots!!!!!


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats! I love seeing these pipping pictures. Looking forward to the pics of that first guy, JD


----------

